# How do you tell if your CPU is 64 Bit?



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Curious as to this.

I got a AMD 3000+ Sempron CPU and Tuneup Utilities recommends that I get a 64 bit OS, dont know if this is an error or what.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
You could download this.....
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

They only made a couple rev of the Sempron that were only 32, most were both 32 & 64, but simply have a 64 bit processor is not a good enough reason to switch to a 64 bit OS. You must consider your personal needs. Is the software apps, and games that you currently use support a 64 bit OS?

Most home users really have no need to switch from 32 to 64. 

Matt


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You don't need a 64-bit OS no matter which AMD/Intel CPU you have ATM. 32-bit is what most use. Ignore the "recommendation" by that utility. :wink:


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Well the CPU I got now is meant for gaming and thats about it. I dont know if 64 would be better or theirs a difference in OS's that takes advantage of the 64 bit capabilities or not.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a gaming rig so you absolutly don't want to switch you OS. Stick with what you have and ignore the utility. As Kalim said 32 bit is still the mainstream OS of choice. Remember, if it's not broke...don't fix it.

Have a great day, 

Matt


----------

